# Halloween Recipes



## mfitzp (Oct 25, 2011)

If you're looking for last-minute Hallowe'en party food ideas, we've got a selection of great, easy and spooky recipes on our site:

http://recipe.methodmint.com/methods/tagged/halloween/

It's a user-editable collection of recipes - so feel free to add your own and share your eerie ideas 

[OT: In the listing for the recipes forum (I didn't post this here, as it's a link to an off-site, although not commercial I didn't want to offend). But it mentions sponsoring the forums (the ads) as a way to get exposure, and I'd be happy to do that but can't find a link anywhere to set that up? Thanks!]


----------

